# Ladue Sunday



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Any info on the Sunday Tourney. We blanked and left early.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey glad to hear another team blanked! Makes me feel a little better. A little over 12 won it. 8 something got a check.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Heading towards 44 from 422 I was on the last cove on the right carp fishing...
I counted 11 boats that came into that cove and saw one catch a keeper off a yellow saftey pin style spinner bait... That was the only boat that fished the cove hard all others simply went through the motions... I use to fish the OBTC Circuit years ago so know a little of what I am talking about... I watched a guy also catch a keeper bass from shore using the same spinner as above...
Looked like a tought bite out there a cold front moved in while I was there...
Did anyone see the two planes buzzing the lake? One even came down to below tree top leval while I was there


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

> Did anyone see the two planes buzzing the lake? One even came down to below tree top leval while I was there


It happens at LaDue and Mosquito, I've seen it 4 or 5 times


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw those planes too, the bi-plane I see there alot. I went through the motions in that cove too, I only had 10 min. left before I had to start heading back to the weigh-in. Would have been nice to catch a 14"er in there, I'm having a bad Spring so far on LaDue.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

The weather has more to do with your luck I'll bet then fishing skills...
The fish I saw caught was in the back left of the cove against the bank... I saw at least 2 diff bass crusing the shore while I was fishing following small schools of bluegills...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Wonder if they're the same two planes a friend and I saw while fishing the lower stretches of the Grand Saturday. A biplane and a single low-wing playing tag and coming _really_ close to each other. In the winter I've seen a small plane at Mosquito skimming the ice at about shanty level.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

One was really yellow and they were playing tag or something...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info ParmaBass. It's been a tough year for me there this year too. I fish out of a grey Spectrum Dominator. Stop by and say hello anytime you see me.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Will do, boat sounds familiar. I'm in a 16' Sea Nymph (gray). I think I run into you guys all the time in the South end coves/bays. Plottner/Ripple? If so your chip got pulled for a prize, but you weren't there so someone else claimed it.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Turkey man... were you the guy wading? About 100 feet or so south of 422? My partner and I hit that shoreline the last 2 hours. We took our time around the island not far from where you were. We then practically went straight for the bridge because we didn't want to disturb you. You were there first.

And yeah I saw the planes. I coulda swore that biplane was going to wreck when he went in between the east shoreline and the big island. from our vantage point, just north of the biggest bay (on the western shore), he DISAPPEARED for a moment!!! We thought he was a goner!

I was in a gray aluminum larger semi-vee boat, sitting much higher than my partner in the rear of the boat. I saw you wading around 2:00. Although I didn't know it was you or I woulda said Hi! And as far as going through the motions... you try fishing and steering in the wind for 9 hours on a boat. People get tired.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I was on the dam side towards 44 on the last bay heading that way from 422...
I didn't say it but I too thought that plane was going down man...
I took out my camera and was standing by the guardrail waoting for a good shot when that plane went down to below tree leval... UNREAL...

Anyway here is where I was


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Couldn't have seen anyone wading at LaDue because that is not legal in that body of water. They were breaking the law. You can only shore fish from the two causeways.

BTW The arrow in the pic is pointing to the southeast corner of 422. The dam is north of you and 44 is farther south.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thats true but I have seen waders time and time again...
I've seen them off 44 and 422... I use to walk out in mine to pickup ducks during waterfowl season and was asked that I do it as fast as I can... Law states we must make every attempt to pickup our harvested waterfowl...
Also have seen some walk up into the woods off 422 and head up shore...
They all will get busted at some point...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa... I did have where I was marked wrong...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

ParmaBass-you are right. Chip pulled-figures. Ah, insult to injury. Tell me it was a Kipawa prop. I bought my first one for the rear motor and used at the tourney Sunday. A definate improvement.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I was wondering about those props. Do they give you that much more power? Prizes were pradco tackle pack, Joe Engler crankbaits or two hats.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Howdy fellas- stats and web is VERY close to being complete- will be posted by tomorrow night upon final review- then Im off to Kerr!!!! Anyone got anything for me down there, I got a jig and a big stick- just need a foot of water!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Kipawa props- we noticed a nice extra push. Not huge but definately noticable. I'll probably pick up another one for the front motor. They are sold at Rodmakers.

Good luck NIP. Sorry but the only advice I have is to stay wet.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

May be able to pick up that other prop now. My other partner and I won the Wed niter at portage last nite. First win in a long time. Sure did feel good.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Good job! How much are those to enter?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

20 to enter plus a fee per team, you looking for a partner?


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

The team fee is 10 per person and then 10 per person per tourney. Must be there by 4:50 at the latest. Starts at 5:00, ends at 9:00. All you have to do is show up and pay.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

JB, I wouldn't mind checking those out. I'm not that familiar with Portage lakes though. My fishing is going on hold for a few days, my wife is due any day now with our first.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

let me know...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good luck with the wife and kid! i hope everything goes well.


----------

